# 2 year old quilling?



## areno (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, my hedgehog Hazel is 2 years old and it looks like she is growing new quills. There aren't many quills laying around in her cage but her skin is kind of dry. I gave her an oatmeal bath to soothe her skin so she wouldn't be so itchy. Does anyone know what could be wrong, or if there is something else I can do for her dry skin? Thanks


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

pretty sure that isnt good


----------



## areno (Jan 3, 2011)

How serious is this? I hope she's ok


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

according to hhc fact sheet, they should stop quilling after 12 weeks. i would get it checked it by a vet.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to HHC,

Hedgehogs can go through another quilling at 1 year old so it doesn't necessarily stop at 12 weeks old, even the 12week adult quilling can take months to be finished with some hedgies.

I don't think you need to be freaking out and getting too worried at this stage. Hedgies lose quills here and there and of course like hair they grow new ones in. If there isn't a bunch of quills laying around in her cage it is pretty safe to say that it isn't serious. 

Now if she is itching it could be from her dry skin or also maybe mites. What so of bedding do you use and what does she sleep in? Mites are relative easy to treat, you only use revolution for hedgehogs. You can get this from your vet.

Good for giving her an oatmeal bathe to soothe and help her skin. You can also help her skin by adding flaxseed oil to her food every few nights. We do half a capsule for our guys every few nights. Use the capsules and not the bottled flaxseed oil.

We would all love to see some photos of her.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My Snarf is almost 2. He loses maybe one to two quills a week.

When we got him, his ears were terrible: tattered and dry, his skin was dry and he scratched a lot.

We took him to the vet and gave him Revolution, then again after two weeks. The vet didn't think he had mites but just to be sure and as a preventative, we went with the Revolution.

At first, I was putting 2 drops off flax oil directly on (careful it's not IN) his ears and 3-4 drops on his food three times a week; two months later, his ears are almost healed and he scratches a lot less. I now do flax oil in his food twice a week and on his ears once a week.

He doesn't seem to mind the oil - he used to perform a very impressive hissy fit when the drops hit him - now he jumps, smells, and ignores them, Just one he didn't touch his food - I think I put waaaaay too much oil on it. But he's a goofy little bugger and may have been giving up eating for Hedgie Lent or something...who knows...


----------



## areno (Jan 3, 2011)

She sleeps in fleece now but she was sleeping in carefresh bedding. A big upgrade


----------

